
Red Hat Universal Base Image - UkiahSmith
https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/introducing-red-hat-universal-base-image
======
zokier
It is bit surprising that they do not offer Java UBI image, considering that
RH is one of the biggest Java vendors. Instead they are offering dotnet images
of all things.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Unless you consider ancillary information like, IBM owns Redhat and hates
Oracle, and Oracle has decided to extract money for anything Java +
Enterprise, and UBI is targeted for Enterprise customers.

When you consider that you realize that adding a Java UBI image would just set
them up for a fight with Oracle and delay their ability to get moving with
UBI.

~~~
justincormack
IBM does not yet own RedHat, the deal will close in another couple of months.
IBM cannot influence anything RedHat does yet.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I actually see this as another reason to stay below the 'lawsuit radar.' A
quick search doesn't seem to turn up anything that looks like a showstopper
for the acquisition so presumably while it isn't "done" it is likely to
complete, would you agree?

------
X-Istence
There's no Python 3.6 UBI 8 image... at least looking at the charts in the
blog post.

Why would they do a UBI 7 with Python 3.6 but not UBI 8?

~~~
josteink
Because Red Hat 8 by default ships without an explicit default python version.

See the discussion for the Red Hat 8 release a few days back. It was
extensively debated and covered there:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19848965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19848965)

~~~
SloopJon
This doesn't have anything to do with the discussion of Python application
streams. The linked blog post contains a table of UBI 7 images that includes
python-27 and python-36, and a table of UBI 8 images that only includes
python-27.

I think the table is misleadingly presented as comprehensive ("the set of
container images"). If you follow the "RHEL 8 How To" link at the bottom of
the page, you'll find a larger table that indeed includes python-36. It
doesn't seem to be usable out of the box, but I was able to pull it with
Docker:

    
    
            $ docker pull registry.access.redhat.com/ubi8/python-36
    

Now I need to read up on S2I and podman.

Edit: not sure what I did wrong the first time, but it does work fine in
Docker:

    
    
            $ docker run --rm -it registry.access.redhat.com/ubi8/python-36 python
            Python 3.6.8 (default, Apr  3 2019, 17:26:03)
            [GCC 8.2.1 20180905 (Red Hat 8.2.1-3)] on linux
            Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
            >>>

~~~
fatherlinnux
The exclusion of python36 from the UBI8 table is a mistake. I am working on
getting it updated.

------
Poiesis
What are the differences between this and the previous rhel and rhel-minimal
images? Distribution terms (and some subset of packages with different
licensing) only? That's no small thing, but I want to make sure I'm not
missing something.

~~~
fatherlinnux
That's pretty much dead on.

------
KillerDiller
What a sham. Very few packages are available in the yum repos from the UBI
unless one is a RH customer. This will be a nonstarter unless anyone can
install any package from the RHEL collection by default.

~~~
xchaotic
Yeah, I think they'll struggle with adoption over the existing docker
ecosystem and they should not be introducing such barriers just yet.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Red Hat doesn't necessarily care about adoption unless it leads to
subscription revenue. It's easy enough to switch between CentOS and Red Hat.
At some point I care enough about enterprise support and Red Hat's add-ons to
make that switch and pay for it. And if I don't, Red Hat doesn't care. I
really don't understand this pressure for companies to just literally give
stuff away. It's hard enough convincing corporate leadership that free-as-in-
libre software is a good thing. If people just complain when it's also not
free-as-in-gratis, the community is shooting itself in the foot.

~~~
fatherlinnux
TallGuyShort1, you are awesome :-) Thank you for the defense. We will evaluate
adding packages to UBI as necessary, but you are right, we can't give all of
RHEL away for free...

------
hguhghuff
I tried to read this from my iPhone.

I had to fight some sort of pop-up multiple times till I gave up.

I did get to some page that were full of corporate speak.

I got the sense that there is an interesting concept in there but can't be
bothered fighting to find it.

~~~
bdz
Download Firefox Focus from the AppStore and enable it as an ad blocker for
Safari. Works perfectly for me

